# DIY Mixing scale



## gertvanjoe (23/8/17)

Any one knows where I can buy a DIY mixing scale in PTA today? Preferably Waverley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/8/17)

gertvanjoe said:


> Any one knows where I can buy a DIY mixing scale in PTA today? Preferably Waverley


Perhaps try contacting the Vaping Brothers in Waverley. I don't know if they stock scales but they had some DIY stuff last I checked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/8/17)

TheV said:


> Perhaps try contacting the Vaping Brothers in Waverley. I don't know if they stock scales but they had some DIY stuff last I checked.



After posting, I did and they have stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (23/8/17)

gertvanjoe said:


> After posting, I did and they have stock


Awesome glad you got sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

